# Ночные боли. Как жить с грыжами в период обострения?



## Rririk (9 Июн 2021)

Добрый день, уважаемые доктора. Прошу вас ответить на вопросы, для собственного понимания как жить с грыжами дальше, в периоды обострений:
1. Какая природа слабости в ногах при грыжах? Усталости?
2. Какой механизм возникновения боли в тазобедренных суставах (особенно кость, которая выпирает сбоку, внешняя сторона таза, где начало ноги). 
3. Почему может быть спать на боку левом и правом больно, а на спине нормально?
4. Если нельзя таблетки пить из за желудка и печени, воспаление пройдет?
Спасибо!


----------



## La murr (9 Июн 2021)

@Rririk, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Rririk (9 Июн 2021)

Спасибо. Снимки завтра будут. Иду на мрт.


----------

